# 1x11 Campag Setup



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

So it looks like my stable of bikes is going to undergo a change this winter. My commuter, an old Univega Modo frame built up with Centaur 9 sp and triple crank, is in serious need of a paint job and will be stripped down, sand blasted, and powder-coated. A friend wants to buy my Ridley Damocles but doesn't want the Chorus 11 sp group I have on it, so I figured I'd retire the Centaur and convert the commuter to a 1x11 setup using the middle 42 ring on the Centaur crank, the Chorus derailleur and shifter, and a new 25-12 cassette. This will get me the gear range that I normally use and gets rid of the front derailleur. So what do I use for a left brake lever? Does Campag make drop bar non-Ergo brake levers anymore? All I could find where either Ergo levers or TT reverse levers. I could put the Ergo lever on but it seems sort of a waste. I like the Campag body shape so I’d like to stay with a Campag lever.

Anything else I should do? Do I need a chain catcher?


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Just use left without a derailleur cable.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Or find one with a dead indexing mechanism and remove the shift levers...


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> Or find one with a dead indexing mechanism and remove the shift levers...


Agreed, if you gut the left lever you can ebay the parts. That should help to defray the cost.


----------

